# Personal Best



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Spent a foggy morning fishing with Greg Francis. Managed my PB trout, 27 1/4" and caught it on a topwater!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hell yea! That's a good day right there.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Congrats on your personal best! A day you won't ever forget!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Cd12489 (Feb 27, 2016)

Way to go man!!!


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

That's awesome. Beautiful fish.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful, congrats


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Real nice trout!!!


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice speck. Congrats!


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

Top water bites always ad a little something more to the experience. Nice fish!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice trout.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Very nice fish! 
You picked a good Captain too


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## teamsho_hope (Mar 8, 2016)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

especially on top. Nice work.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Oooo baby that's a nice fish. And to catch it on top. Going to be a good year for you.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Great Catch !*

Thats a beauty ! Thats how you start the year off ! Awesome !


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

That is a very nice fish, congrats!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Nice one..


----------

